# Yamaha 25 part rusted away



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Need help with with a new project boat -- I can't figure out what this part is and need to replace it. Any advice?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Go here and look up a parts diagram for your motor.


https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard-by-hp/25hp


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure what it is but I think its from the cretaceous period.


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Vertigo said:


> Go here and look up a parts diagram for your motor.
> 
> 
> https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard-by-hp/25hp


Need the NATOPS manual...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is the steering tensioner.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

It's part of the tilt mechanism. It looks like your motor is mounted on a tilt/trim unit so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

springbranch42 said:


> Need the NATOPS manual...


Don’t think a NATOPS manual will work for that one.


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

goon squad said:


> It's part of the tilt mechanism. It looks like your motor is mounted on a tilt/trim unit so I wouldn't worry about it.
> View attachment 182518
> View attachment 182519


This was it thanks, aftermarket tilt was installed a few years back so I think that explains it.


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

TimR said:


> Don’t think a NATOPS manual will work for that one.


Live by the gouge, die by the gouge.


----------

